# Two questions about my new (old) car



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been going over my '86 300ZX with a fine-tooth comb, and I have two questions:

1. There is a cooling fan (or something) under the hood that comes on when I shut the engine off. Obviously, it's supposed to turn itself off after a while, but about 2/3 of the time it doesn't, and I have to lift the hood and disconnect the battery to shut it off. When I reconnect the battery it doesn't start back up. My mechanic can't even find the device (fan?)...it seems to be forward and below the battery. He suggested installing a manual on/off switch inside the car. Is that a good solution? Is there an easier or better way to fix this? What the heck is it anyway?

2. I got the car with some nice-looking aftermarket rims. This afternoon I dropped by Discount Tire to have a slow leak fixed. They pointed out to me that whoever put those rims on had used spacers between the wheel and rim in order to correct the offset. They are about 3/32" thick. I've never seen spacers used before, and it doesn't strike me as a good idea. The guy presented this to me as a real safety issue, and suggested I replace the rims ASAP. What say you?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The noise you are hearing isn't from an aftermarket electric waterpump with a timer fitted is it? Have a look in the area of the bottom radiator hose. to put a switch on anything first you have to find it. The tyre shop is right about the spacers they will put extra strain on the wheel studs.


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

Whatever's making the noise is toward the rear of the engine, somewhere down under the battery. Neither my mechanic nor I have any idea what it is. It sounds like a cooling fan, but not as loud, and it's obviously nowhere near the radiator. So, your guess is as good as mine or my mechanic's at this point.

Those spacers create a problem, because I can't afford new rims right now. I'm pretty sure I could sell the ones I have for at least as much as I need to pay for the correct ones, as they're brand new. But meanwhile I need to drive the car. How much of a safety issue am I looking at? Should I simply keep it off the road until I can solve the problem?

Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If your mechanic can't find the injector cooling fan, I suggest you find a new mechanic. It's on the passenger side of the motor. Follow the ducting that is on the passenger side down to the motor. Most people just take it out and throw it in the trash.

There is no safety issues with using spacers as long as the studs are long enough to get the appropriate number of threads on with the lug nuts. The tire shop is just trying to make money.


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

You're saying that noise is the injector cooling fan, right? I've never heard of an injector cooling fan. OK, so if I locate the pesky thing, I can just rip it out and throw it away? 

The lugs seem to have plenty of threads engaged, and I know the car's been driven for a year with these rims. I like these rims a lot - and I don't see that many rims I really like. Most are too gaudy for my taste. These are Konig Tunes, a real nice five-spoke design that has plenty of black on it. If they're safe I'd like to keep 'em. With all the driving I do, safety is an issue I do think about.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The main problem with spacers are that you have to use the longer wheel studs and all of the load is on the stud no contact of the wheel to centre it on the hub. They can cause broken wheel studs because of the load they place on the stud away from it's base. In Australia they are not legal. I used to work as a tyre fitter and have seen cases of the longer studs shearing where they meet the face of the spacer.


----------



## mikeps3speed (Oct 27, 2009)

pulsar86 said:


> The main problem with spacers are that you have to use the longer wheel studs and all of the load is on the stud no contact of the wheel to centre it on the hub. They can cause broken wheel studs because of the load they place on the stud away from it's base. In Australia they are not legal. I used to work as a tyre fitter and have seen cases of the longer studs shearing where they meet the face of the spacer.


Thank you for info


----------



## IndigoDave (Nov 12, 2009)

My mechanic sez don't worry about it...nevertheless I think in the spring I'll sell the Konigs and find something that's a better fit. I love the car, but long days of driving make me tired. I also love my vintage Oldsmobile....cushy seats and all that red whorehouse velour!

Tomorrow I have to go re-inspect a property about 50 miles away, and it's down 15 miles of windy mountain road that beg for the Nissan. I went there last week and it was great getting there. On the way back up I got stuck behind a flatbed carrying an earth mover....5-10 mph the whole way. Took an hour to do that 15 miles. 

Nissan or Olds.....hmmmm?


----------

